# visit to DD (near) Louisville Ky.



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had been contemplating moving up there where my daughter and family have moved. First off I love my current home and lifestyle. And I was thinking I'd like to closer to daughter and 3 grand children.
After 10 days I feel like I've had a rude awakening-sortof.

The 2 granddaughters are 15 and 17. They have their own friends and have their own lives and hobbies. (Typical and normal). One has swim practice every day. The grandson who is 12 I have a very hard time tolerating. Sorry to say this, but aside from him being super annoying he gets away with a lot and is somewhat coddled by my daughter .

My daughter is a full time nurse and mother of 3, and has a husband. Meaning that they all have a life of their own as a family , and moving there to be more of a presence with them would not become the relationship or life that I was assuming it would become. 

It is more realistic for me to visit 3 or so times a year. I feel like I should accept the way things are now, which is good, and accept that reality. 

I have no one to discuss this with who can be unbiased. Maybe it's not the time now. It would certainly not be they way I would imagine it at all.

Anyone's insight will help.


----------

